# Java und Netzwerkumgebung von Windows



## Guest (28. Feb 2005)

Moin,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von Java aus auf die Netzwerkumgebung 
von Windows zuzugreifen.
Ich meine damit die speziellen Verzeichnisse wie 

Netzwerkumgebung -> Gesamtes Netzwerk
Netzwerkumgebung -> Benachbarte Computer

etc.
Ziel des ganzen ist die Anzeige aller Laufwerke, Verzeichnisse
wie "Eigene Dateien" und der Netzwerkumgebung in einem
JTree wie in Explorer und zig anderen Programmen.

Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## foobar (28. Feb 2005)

Guckst du hier http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2005)

Danke aber bis auf die Protokollebene wollte ich eigentlich nicht. :roll:
Kennst Du vielleicht eine Komponente, die solche Verzeichnisansicht, wie 
die von Explorer bietet? Ich kapiere es nicht, warum solche Sachen in 
Java nicht vorhanden sind. Sowas wie Verzeichnisbaum sind 
Standardkomponenten, die, unabhängig vom vorliegenden Betriebssystem, 
sehr oft gebraucht werden.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2005)

> Ich kapiere es nicht, warum solche Sachen in
> Java nicht vorhanden sind. Sowas wie Verzeichnisbaum sind
> Standardkomponenten, die, unabhängig vom vorliegenden Betriebssystem,
> sehr oft gebraucht werden.


Verzeichnisbaum: hast du doch (sogar mehrere Root folder möglich)

In Linux wird meistens alles direkt ins Dateisystem gemountet, daher besteht keine Notwendigkeit, irgendwie "verbundene Computer" und Ihre Freigaben per API zur Verfügung zu stellen

Netzwerkumgebung: sowas gibts eben nicht auf allen OS, warum sollte Java auch noch das SMB-Protokoll und NFS und ...... voll umsetzen (IMHO überflüssig)


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verzeichnisbaum: hast du doch (sogar mehrere Root folder möglich)


Wo? Wie? Habe ich da etwas einfaches verpasst? :shock:



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Linux wird meistens alles direkt ins Dateisystem gemountet, daher besteht keine Notwendigkeit, irgendwie "verbundene Computer" und Ihre Freigaben per API zur Verfügung zu stellen
> 
> Netzwerkumgebung: sowas gibts eben nicht auf allen OS, warum sollte Java auch noch das SMB-Protokoll und NFS und ...... voll umsetzen (IMHO überflüssig)


Wenn man so argumentiert, dann warum überhaupt den Zugriff auf das Dateisystem implementieren?
Ist ja bei den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen unterschiedlich strukturiert. :roll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2005)

> Wo? Wie? Habe ich da etwas einfaches verpasst


java.io.* insbes. File



> Wenn man so argumentiert, dann warum überhaupt den Zugriff auf das Dateisystem implementieren?
> Ist ja bei den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen unterschiedlich strukturiert.


ja, Java macht eben den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, aber immerhin gibt es auf praktisch jedem OS ein Dateisystem (auch wenns anders implementiert ist)

ausserdem BRAUCHT man das unbedingt, also macht Java das so gut es eben geht...

sowas wie eine Netzwerkumgebung wie in Windows mit Arbeitsgruppen und Domänen etc. gibts eben nicht überall
und man braucht es nicht unbedingt, wie oben schon gepostet gibts teilweise libs dafür


----------

